# Eckige Klammern ersetzen



## Xym (8. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte per Javascript alle eckigen Klammern in einem Text ersetzten.

Das war mein Versuch:

```
text = text.replace(/[/g, "<");
```

Funktioniert leider nicht...

Wie kommt das?


----------



## Parantatatam (8. März 2012)

Das liegt daran, dass jegliche Art von Klammern in regulären Ausdrücken eine besondere Bedeutung haben. Eckige Klammern stellen eine Zeichenmenge dar, runde Klammern eine Gruppe und geschweifte Klammern die Mindest- und Maximalzeichenlänge. Um das Problem zu beheben, musst du das Zeichen maskieren – mit einem führenden Backslash.

```
text = text.replace(/\[/g, "<");
```


----------

